# Mikes Club Race Friday Nov 25



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

We will have a club Race the day after thanksgiving 

Sign up closes at 5:30 races start at 6pm

We will have 2 7 minute qualifiers and a 20 minute mains for nitro!

Electric will be 7 minute Qualifiers and Triple a mains! 

Have a Happy Thanksgiving and we will see you on friday!

$15.00 for the first class
$10.00 for additional classes


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

Im definately going to try and run!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

COOL


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

May hit this race, though I may need to borrow an XRAY body from someone as my two are out for paint.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm there!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

so is this race still on? havent heard much talk of racers that are gonna be there


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Trying my best to get there! Will bring SC and E-Buggy. I believe Tony Prisk is returning with his new Losi at this race as well.

Reavis......you want a rematch from that last river race?!?!?!?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

It is still on! their have been calls all day long!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet glad its still on. 
sure, ill try my best cv.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Should be a good crowd. Going to be running E Buggy.


----------



## speedyjay (Nov 13, 2011)

hey all im new to the forum but will be there also....speedyjay


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Just for clarification, will this be the usual Friday night electric only race? Or will you be racing everything? 

Thanks


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that they will be running all classes if there are enough to make one including nitro


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

Can some one at mikes confirm if they have any transponders in stock? need like 2-3 for some other guys? Thanks Jared


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

black05stxjt said:


> Can some one at mikes confirm if they have any transponders in stock? need like 2-3 for some other guys? Thanks Jared


Yeah; what Jared said, there is a good chance there will be 3 of us making the trip, needing transponders!

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have 1 used AMB for sale for $75 and I will be there.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Mikes has plenty.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

i call dibs courtney lol


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

black05stxjt said:


> i call dibs courtney lol


I call BS on your DIB's Jared ,,,first come first served.

CV,,,PM me with a picture of yourself and I'll give you $75.01 for it.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

party foul lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL guys. I will see y'all there.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

for sure buddy


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey the reason I wanted the picture was so that would recognise you and beat Jared to the $75.01 transponder..LOL..I didn't want you to think I was wierd that way, you know, wanting your picture and all.

I can't wait to get some track time on a real nice track. BTW, I am going to really stink it up, so, is there like a newby class for SC 4x4???

Later 
Keith


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Why dont both of you support the hobby shop instead.


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

Jasoncb said:


> Why dont both of you support the hobby shop instead.


We (5 of us) are travelling more than 100 miles to come to the race and none of us are setup for, or have AMB type transponders. We always support our local shops when they have what we need.

There will be at least 3 of them bought at the track and 1 guy will catch a break and buy a used one and save $25 which is great for both party's involved! I fully expect my wallet will get lightened up by a couple of hundred dollars before the day is over with.

So; I really don't understand why you had to make such a statement.

See you at the track
Keith


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just ignore him Keith and come race.


----------



## sblaydes (Nov 20, 2011)

*Do I have to join a club?*

Are there are any club fees to join the club before we can race tonite? I am looking at having to get a transponder also, so just would like to know about all fees before I show up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No fees other than the entry fees to race. No clubs to join around here....just come be part of the group!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

got all signed up to race tonight, wont be there till around 6:60 e-buggy, s/c, and 1/10 4wd buggy. if there is a class for it.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

had a great time today...cant wait to do it again....jared AKA Beaumont boy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Fun stuff last night. I had Damon in my sights in SC but i just couldn't get through lapped traffic clean enough......I will get u next time!


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a blast calling the races for you guys their was some good racing last night. Thank you all for coming out and racing with us we are very grateful for the support.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

i had a blast as well, thanks jeremy, and all at mikes hobby shop!

in sc, damon was on all night, consistant, and smooth... cv & dd, you both were in my cross hairs, i can't wait til TFT's/HARC dec 10! the sc races seem to be getting tighter. 

and, i have to give a big thanks to smiley, without whom, i wouldn't have been able to run more than one race with the ebuggy. so, THANKS! 

and to the beaumont boys, yall come back now! good people = good fun, leads to good race'n.


----------

